# Voopoo MAAT Tank issues



## RainstormZA (10/12/21)

Hi all

today I get home and my partner told me he’s having issues with his MAAT tank. 

he put in a new coil and worked for a while then the mod says Atomiser short. I’ve taken it apart, put in a new coil myself and it doesn’t work in my mods either. I have to assume it’s the tank itself. I’ve checked the coils myself and can’t see an issue with them. 

my own rtas work fine on on the mod so that’s not an issue. 
Any ideas???


----------



## DavyH (10/12/21)

I don't have one, but looking at pictures it seems like the only insulator is in the 510 between the gold positive pin and the surrounding negative. A problem with this, perhaps, or the pin itself forced below the level of the surround so that it's not contacting the 510 in the mod?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (10/12/21)

DavyH said:


> I don't have one, but looking at pictures it seems like the only insulator is in the 510 between the gold positive pin and the surrounding negative. A problem with this, perhaps, or the pin itself forced below the level of the surround so that it's not contacting the 510 in the mod?


That’s possible. thanks. We’re gonna bin it anyway. 

Anyway he’s decided to get new tanks instead with the PNP coils which is probably a wiser move as it’s really hard to find MT-M1 coils.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

